# Starting again



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

D is 1 next month and DH and I want to do tx again, we are making an appt this week to see gp for re referral to our wonderful rmu, must be mad.
I am feeling a bit resentful that we need further tx, but so want D to have a sibling. Resentful as BIL and GF are expecting in Sept- accidental natural pg. We are all excited for them- but it still tugs at my heart strings knowing a sibling for D comes with an expensive price tag.
Are these feelings normal? Have others felt like this- if I feel like this, am I in the right frame of mind for further tx. DH thinks I am ok bout BIL and GF- in reality, I am still struggling to cope with this. GF has DD from previous relationship- so it just seems so unfair atm. I get on well with both BIL and GF- and neither of them know how I feel and I cant really tell them.
Sorry for waffling,
AJ


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi AJ,

Why not join the ladies on the Hoping for another miracle thread, they are all at different points, some ttc naturally, others already at treatment stage. I'm sure they'll make you feel most welcome  

Best of luck with your decisions & tx  

xx


----------



## andyjane (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for that- difficult decisions and have been lost in my thoughts a bit today over it. Would love to join the hoping for another miracle thread- anything special I need to do


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Andyjane,

Welcome.  We have all felt the resentment that you feel.    It's not easy to go through it.  Please come and join us on the Hoping for another miracle thread, we are all at different stages as Siobhan says but they are lovely, LOVELY ladies.  Don't need to do anything special just come and say hi and if you can't find it then post here and I'll paste a link for you. 



Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Andyjane,

Totally understand your feelings.        Do come and say hi on the another miracle thread - we are all very friendly and I have had some fantastic support from all the lovely ladies there.

Sue x


----------

